# line and berry templates or designs



## bitsa (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, does anyone have templates or designs for line and berry inlay? I have searched the web can`t find what I`m after
Thank`s Big Chisel


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Go to google, do an image search for 'line and berry'.


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

i am making a rather completed design I drew up, of a hall coat hook assemble for my son and his wife,,,,


A friend and I from this and another form, Stick, had this discussion a couple of months ago, as in the second part of my project after I complete the first, shelf/drawers and the hooks that lie below, for this wall hung coat mirror assembly. Then the second phase is to do the wood surrounding both sides and above. For a 43" tall x 34" wide arched and beveled mirror to sit on top of the bottom part of this shelf/drawers/hook mounted and using a oak back ground design. I intend to do some inlaid vines on ether of a 5" wide Oak side running up the sides of this mirror archedover the top surrounding the mirror, as in the Line and Berry style. Following the design of the inlay already running around the edge on this lower piece 60%-65% completed right now.

Here is what he came up with. After some though during and then afterward after our discussion I intend to follow. Cut a template into the edge a 1/4" ply. the design I see in my mind that I want the vine to follow along climbing up. Fasten this to my main 5" piece of wood, in my case double sided tape. Using a small hand trim router with a bushing, and a carbide bit, follow the template cutting in to the wood the width I want my main vine to resemble. Follow this template cutting in the design, then flip it over, making a reverse similar image on the opposite of my oak surrounding into that side of my mirror. Any of shoots of this main vain could be produced making a smaller template flipped around like wise.

The leafs on the vine ends, will be a couple of various designs cut out of ply that can be roated around and then routing the center part of the wood completely out. Making a insert copy.
I have found threw plenty of hours of frustration in my still learning inlays, at least due to my ability. I can make an inlay piece work a whole lot better and easier for myself using a router with a GOOD bit. Making a true vertical cut into my piece of wood, than trying to use any kind of blade. And it has been in my experience a true vertical edge of these inlays, makes that companion piece/s, go/snap together a bunch easier


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

john880 said:


> i am making a rather completed design I drew up, of a hall coat hook assemble for my son and his wife,,,


I, for one, would like to see pictures. Love pictures. :wub:


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

JOAT said:


> I, for one, would like to see pictures. Love pictures. :wub:



Hope this works ~~~ Ok the picture transferred. This is the bottom half of the wall hung coat hook I designed. What you are not seeing is the drawers installed and a carved image cut into that lower bottom half of the curve. I tried for some time in this area to make a Compass Rose practicing on a simular veneered, and failed Miserably, Big time. so now it simply a recessed flower.


Now for phase two, there will be the oak surround (sides & top) in the Berry design running up carved into the wood along both sides for a mirror that is already on the wall. It will sit what will appears to be, on top and connected to the lower half, when hung on the wall.


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

drawing


----------

